# Help with another Mason jar



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

I have seen the term whittled and I wanted to know if it was referring to this look. If not, how is this described? Is it desirable? Again, I would like to know how to describe it so I can sell it.


----------



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is another view. I also have 15 lids, some say Boyd's Genuine Porcelain Lined Cap, some Genuine Boyd Cap For Mason Jars,  some Genuine Zinc Cap for Ball Mason Jars and some don't say anything.  Besides if it fits of not, how does one know which lid goes with which jar? Does the age of the jar make a difference with the lid?


----------



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought this picture may show it better. It also has another jar with a greenish color. I have not figured this one out. I seems too smooth to be a ground lip and the seam goes to the top. I could not find the logo identified with the B the way it is and I am unfamiliar with the bottom markings.


----------



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is the bottom. Any help on either of these? Please? I have other pics if desired. I alos have 3 other blue Mason jars I will post later. Thanks for your time. JoAnn


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 10, 2012)

The jar does look like it is very heavily whittled. This is a desirable feature and would increase the jars value. Could you post a picture of the base? If not, is there anything embossed on the base? This could make a difference in the value. I might be interested in the jar.  George


----------



## coreya (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes that would be described as "whittled" meaning the mold was sort of cold when the glass went in which caused uneven cooling of the glass. as for the greenish jar kinda hard to tell what it is from the photo, sort of looks like a Ball mason #234 in the red book but better pics would help, the base # and marking is just a mold identifier. As to the lids there are certain jars that had come with specific types of lid but for the most part they were interchangeable, again pictures would be helpful as some can be worth good money. The jars are in the 10-20 range perhaps a bit more on a really good day and if someone is looking for it and some people will give more if they are really crude. Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't see it but then green is green to me also. Citron, light green, yellow green etc... still greenish but green is generally a good thing.
 I can't make the letters out but with the latest pic I'm now thinking quarts? 
 What's the base show?
 Lids are almost always mismatched. Over the years of canning they were swapped around, replaced etc. and were often sold separately anyway so I don't think it's a big deal on these types of jars. If they where HERO cross or some other IDable kind I'd say it would be a definite plus.


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 10, 2012)

I can not quit make out the embossing on the Ball jar. The color is desirable and should bring a decent price. The jar is machine made and should have a smooth (not ground) lip. If you can post a clear picture of the lettering. Is there a defect on the side of the jar? If there is an abnormal feature there, please post a picture of that.


----------



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is the bottom of the whittled jar.


----------



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

Can you see this one better? I took it before I read about how to take the photos.


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, I read the how to take pictures instructions. Now I put them in the window and take pictures in natural light. That will give a jar collector most of the information that they need. The jar looks like the lettering mistake that is called the Rall jar. It is another desirable feature and increases the value even more.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 10, 2012)

> The jar looks like the lettering mistake that is called the Rall jar.


I looked at that and it was a first impression but her's seems to be a definitely connected B.


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 10, 2012)

Nothing special there. It looks like a mold number on the whittled jar.


----------



## jolosho (Apr 10, 2012)

The B looked like a B to me, until now -- I'm not certain. On the green one the bottom loop ends before it gets back to the left side. No little hook, it simply curves and then fades out completely before reaching the line going up and down. Most certain it is not connected, you can tell by feeling it also. I don't think it looks like an R.  I couldn't find the logo on the green jar because most of the B's I have seen the bar begins above the top loop. This one curls inside the top loop.  I will look for an example of a Rall jar.  

 Some jars I see the B connects on the bottom.  One jar I have where the underline is seperate from the word and the bottom loop curls all the way in but doesn't connect. I am going to start a new thead on this jar. I have photos of it along with 2 others. Two of the ones in the photo have a ground lip. 

 This is the logo closest to the green one but not the same. I identified from research that this is between 1895 and 1899. Is that correct? Going to start new thread now with pic's of the 3.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's a little more info on your "Rall" jar...  Ball bought out the Root glass company in 1909 and altered the Root molds.  They closed down the plant in 1913, so these jars were made only during that time frame.  Sometimes you can see the ghosted lettering for "Root" on the jars as well.  Root also used large numbers and dots on the bases as mold identifiers, so that's why the base embossing doesn't resemble any other Ball jars.  Value should be in the $30-$40 range with good embossing.  -Tammy


----------

